# medical for visa application,



## maria prescott (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

i am thinking of emegrating to Australia; but i don't want to pay lots of money out for a visa application then find out that i fail the medical. I currently have a lap band fitted and i am worried that this will cause me to fail the medical side of my application. The whole process of the visa appears daunting at present as well as costly. Does anyone know the steps of the process?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Maria

Welcome to the forum..  your thread made me smile, this was what was worrying me as well when I started the procedure. I got the band in 2007. Applied in 2008 after speaking to a lot of people including agents, friends in Australia. They basically fail meds for those who pose a threat to the medical system in Australia, People with a band are hardly a threat, infact I would rate my health 8 off 10 if I have to, all thanks to the band. My Blood Pressure, Sugar level, BMI, Weight everything is under constant check and are very much normal. I still am obese but my BMI is 30 which isnt bad. I have seen those with BMI 40 get through. 

Speak to a few agents if you still have a doubt. I asked my agent about the same and he asked me not to worry. We applied for the visa in 2008, Sept. Still waiting for the visa. All my agent said was, to the most they would ask for extra tests for you, which I am sure i will manage well..

It is nice to see someone with a band in here  Let me know if you find something that I should know.

Cheers
Anj


----------



## maria prescott (Jul 17, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Maria
> 
> Welcome to the forum..  your thread made me smile, this was what was worrying me as well when I started the procedure. I got the band in 2007. Applied in 2008 after speaking to a lot of people including agents, friends in Australia. They basically fail meds for those who pose a threat to the medical system in Australia, People with a band are hardly a threat, infact I would rate my health 8 off 10 if I have to, all thanks to the band. My Blood Pressure, Sugar level, BMI, Weight everything is under constant check and are very much normal. I still am obese but my BMI is 30 which isnt bad. I have seen those with BMI 40 get through.
> 
> ...


Thanx Anj,

It is nice to know that i may still be able to emigrate, will now call a few agents to gather additional information re: all costing etc.. Thank you again for your very informative information.

Kind regards 

Maria


----------



## Carol-Anne (Apr 4, 2010)

*re; medical for visa application*



maria prescott said:


> Thanx Anj,
> 
> It is nice to know that i may still be able to emigrate, will now call a few agents to gather additional information re: all costing etc.. Thank you again for your very informative information.
> 
> ...


Hi Maria, 
I have just been granted my visa. My family and I had our medicals end of June. They are pretty straight forward, only looking for things that may pose a health risk, e.g TB, HIV, hepatitis, etc or things that may cause you to put a strain on medical resources.

They take blood and urine samples, chest X-rays, height, weight, eye sight (basic read the chart), feel your abdomen for any organ abnormalities, check blood pressure and circulation. That's it.

Cost for medicals, the hospital we went to, don't know if they are all the same, but we had to go to Edinburgh. £300 per adult, £200 per child.

I've attached the info letter regarding the medicals sent to us by our visa agent.
Good luck. Don't see it being a problem for you. My mum's recently had one fitted and already she is like a new woman.


----------



## maria prescott (Jul 17, 2010)

Carol-Anne said:


> Hi Maria,
> I have just been granted my visa. My family and I had our medicals end of June. They are pretty straight forward, only looking for things that may pose a health risk, e.g TB, HIV, hepatitis, etc or things that may cause you to put a strain on medical resources.
> 
> They take blood and urine samples, chest X-rays, height, weight, eye sight (basic read the chart), feel your abdomen for any organ abnormalities, check blood pressure and circulation. That's it.
> ...







Hi Carol-Ann,

Thank you so much the information you have gave is encouraging for me. i know it is a slow process but i now know i can start my journey; thanx... sounds like you are well on the way to achieving your dream.. 
Kind regards


Marialane:


----------



## JRM (Jul 29, 2010)

maria prescott said:


> Thanx Anj,
> 
> It is nice to know that i may still be able to emigrate, will now call a few agents to gather additional information re: all costing etc.. Thank you again for your very informative information.
> 
> ...



Maria

You should be able to get a list of Dr's in your area that carry out the medical checks for visas fairly easily - try your agent first when you get one, or they might just give you the list before you sign up, then you could go and see them to ask their opinion


----------



## maria prescott (Jul 17, 2010)

JRM said:


> Maria
> 
> You should be able to get a list of Dr's in your area that carry out the medical checks for visas fairly easily - try your agent first when you get one, or they might just give you the list before you sign up, then you could go and see them to ask their opinion




Thank you i don't know wheather to get an agent or try doing the process of getting the visa on my own? :confused2:

Kind regards 

Maria


----------



## Carol-Anne (Apr 4, 2010)

maria prescott said:


> Thank you i don't know wheather to get an agent or try doing the process of getting the visa on my own? :confused2:
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Maria


Hi Maria, glad to help.
We used visa bureau, they are expensive but were excellent. Any time I had any questions I just had to call or email and they responded right away. Very helpful.

What is your occupation and what type of visa are you thinking of applying for?

I am a teacher and got subclass 175 Skilled Independent.

The skills assessment was the most laborious part I thought, not the actual visa application. I was assessed by Teaching Australia.

If you want to do it yourself then start to get paperwork organised before you do anything else. You will need certified copies of everything. I used a local solicitor and all they asked for was a donation to the RNLI, some solicitors may charge £25-£30 per item copied (which can quickly mount up), phone around though and get lots of quotes as they are all different.

What will you need copies of? Birth certificates for each migrant, marriage certificate, (divorce certificate if applicable, any evidence of name change), bio pages from passports, evidence of qualifications, e'g' degree and degree transcript, proof of registration in employment ( in my case, General Teaching Council certificate), references from present and previous employers, description of job duties describing skills required for occupation, IELTS exam results (must score at least 7 overall), passport photos, there may be other things but I can't think right now.
You will need lots of passport photos but any professional can sign them and for various stages of the process they stipulate how old the photos are allowed to be.
Birth certificates, marriage cert, evidence of qualifications, employment references, IELTs exam, will be required for skills assessment and visa application so get 2 certified copies of these at the same time, the solicitor may give you a bulk discount, he wont if you go back again in a few months.
For the visa you'll need to send P60's for the last 3 years for you and your partner so dig them out and keep them safe. You'll get them back.
You'll need to get police checks done for each country you've lived in, £35 each, £70 for express service.
Skills assessment for me was $270 approx, visa application $2125, visa agent £1800 approx.
You need passport photos for the medicals too, 2 each applicant.

Best advice, get one of those file boxes and start filing anything that might be concerned with this application in any shape or form, for the police check you need 3 forms of ID per adult, utility bills, passport page, driver's licence, etc, your own photocopies are acceptable here.
We got our passports back from London today with our visas in them. It's all real now!!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you can do it on your own also if you have the patience and the understanding of the system. There are many in the forum who managed well on their own and there those like me who either feel too lazy to do it on their own or have complicated cases or less time to make it so use an agent's services.

As for doctors, the list is very much there on the immi site, each country, state, city is listed there. Check your area but i dont think the doc can help much as the approval of the tests/reports come from australia itself, teh doc only sends the reports and tests.


----------



## maria prescott (Jul 17, 2010)

Carol-Anne said:


> Hi Maria, glad to help.
> We used visa bureau, they are expensive but were excellent. Any time I had any questions I just had to call or email and they responded right away. Very helpful.
> 
> What is your occupation and what type of visa are you thinking of applying for?
> ...



Hi Carol-Ann,

Wow! thanx for your help it does sound daunting:juggle: Its great to hear that you are at then end of your process - congratulations!:clap2:. I currently work for NSPCC as a children's services practitioner, i work with children and families who have experienced some form of abuse. I am a counsellor; i am looking for similar work in Australia. I am divorced so the visa application will be for me and my 16 year old daughter. I know it is a long slow process but i am 42 years old and i guess i had better get a move on before i am too old.
Thank you again

Kind regards

Maria


----------



## maria prescott (Jul 17, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> you can do it on your own also if you have the patience and the understanding of the system. There are many in the forum who managed well on their own and there those like me who either feel too lazy to do it on their own or have complicated cases or less time to make it so use an agent's services.
> 
> As for doctors, the list is very much there on the immi site, each country, state, city is listed there. Check your area but i dont think the doc can help much as the approval of the tests/reports come from australia itself, teh doc only sends the reports and tests.



Hi Anj,

I guess its knowing where to start.. the whole process seems daunting! I guess i will have to look into it more and take a few steps in to the unknown...

Thank you again...

Kind regards

Maria


----------



## melinscotland (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey im just about to send my skills assesment away . Im a nursery supervisor . Its says on the infor sheet you have to send 12 months of payslips .Im missing march 2010 payslip adn my boss has just send all the work copies fo rthe end of the tax year to here accountent . Im very furstrated as im ready to send my stuff away ! Do you know if i can put in a years worth but miss out the march ? or can i even just out in a p60 ? Any help would be great ! xx


----------



## Carol-Anne (Apr 4, 2010)

*payslips*



maria prescott said:


> Hi Anj,
> 
> I guess its knowing where to start.. the whole process seems daunting! I guess i will have to look into it more and take a few steps in to the unknown...
> 
> ...


I was asked for last 3 years P60's and was missing one but had the March payslip for that year which showed my total tax paid for that year. So I sent that instead and they accepted it.


----------

